# I'm frustrated and feeling stupid



## Lon (Oct 29, 2015)

I always thought I was a reasonably intelligent guy until trying to learn just the basics of Windows 10. Windows 10 for Dummies has been no help. I have spent hours today and yesterday (Glad I'm Retired)  and have learned very little. I will have to get some one on one with my grand daughter or go nuts.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 29, 2015)




----------



## Ina (Oct 29, 2015)

Lon try youtube, they are generally up on the new techniques. :wave:


----------



## Kadee (Oct 29, 2015)

My hubby said we are sticking to 7 :thumbsup: I really don't bother learning that much about the operating system as he handles all that and besides I hardly ever use my laptop since I've had my IPad 
Good luck with it Lon . I believe it's a bit of a minefield working through it


----------



## Falcon (Oct 29, 2015)

RadishRose said:


> View attachment 23477



:lol1:  Rose


----------



## NancyNGA (Oct 29, 2015)

Ina said:


> Lon try youtube, they are generally up on the new techniques. :wave:



The problem with Youtube is that Windows 10 hasn't been around long enough yet.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 29, 2015)

I know nothing about Windows 10 Lon, but this site has some good info.  I listen to this gal on the radio sometimes.  http://www.komando.com/?s=windows+10


----------



## fureverywhere (Oct 29, 2015)

Lon, really don't get down on yourself. We come from a different generation from this stuff. You should see me doing electronic job applications. Something as stupid simple as create a frickin' password. After getting bounced around multi times you find out the rules...
it must be 15 characters
with at least one upper case character
at least 2 numbers not in sequence
at least one symbol ie #&%
but not a number and symbol in sequential order unless you have a symbol between them
but if it's a full moon you must use up to three uppercase letters and subtract one number


Best advice, a child or grandchild or The Geek Squad at Best Buys...I go there regularly.


----------



## AprilT (Oct 29, 2015)

there are dozens and dozens of these of varying degrees


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 29, 2015)

NancyNGA said:


> The problem with Youtube is that Windows 10 hasn't been around long enough yet.



Also, if you can't get 10 to work, you can't even get to YouTube, arrgh.


----------



## AprilT (Oct 29, 2015)

RadishRose said:


> Also, if you can't get 10 to work, you can't even get to YouTube, arrgh.



I figured if you can get on here, must have another way to view it since they can see this site and post.  Maybe?


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 30, 2015)

RadishRose said:


> View attachment 23477



Good one!


----------



## oldman (Oct 30, 2015)

AprilT said:


> there are dozens and dozens of these of varying degrees




I used the first video and am now fairly comfortable with Windows 10.


----------



## Pappy (Oct 30, 2015)

My wife has to use Windows 10,while we are up north, in the camp office where she works. Lon, don't feel bad as she has been very frustrated working with it too. She has figured out the part she needs to work with, but is always glad to get home to her IMac Pro.


----------



## NancyNGA (Oct 30, 2015)

Sorry Lon, I misunderstood.  Those videos tell you how to use Win 10 the way Microsoft prefers you use it.  As long as you're happy with that they should be fine.  It's when you want to start tweaking things, or when things go wrong that there seems to be a shortage of information.


----------



## AprilT (Oct 30, 2015)

Not that you asked


Any question you have just type in the search on youtube box more than likely they'll have a video, even if it's how to fart properly.


----------

